# arrow wobbling in flight



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Just one thing to keep in mind;

if you're using two hen fletches and a contrasting cock fletch, you arrow can appear to be wobbling when it's not. Not saying that's the case, just something to think about. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

zacksimpson said:


> I searched about this on here, as well as google, and can't find any definitive answers. I have a Mathews Z7 extreme, 29 inch draw, 62 pound draw weight and Gold Tip XT hunter 7595's with a .340 spine cut to 30 inches. I'm also shooting a whisker biscuit rest, and a tru fire extreme 360 release.
> 
> I've been shooting at longer distances than previously, and have seen my arrow in flight a few times. Every time I do see it, I can see it clearly wobbling in flight. My groups are good, never any horizontal movement, but they will be in a vertical line in the target generally. I am shooting a bag target, so I wrote the arrows going into the target crooked as it being the fault of the guts of the bag changing their path. I'm trying to figure out what would be causing this.
> 
> ...


I just bare shaft tuned today had a fishtail at 40 yards hit where was aiming but knew had issue cause of fishtailing. 
I use the Easton arrow tune guide to help get bow in tune with arrows. Also nuts m bolts has a lot on this subject. Good luck


----------

